# Hey All New User



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

just like to say hello to u all, and if you have a spaire 10mins please read my ECU help in mk1 tt forum, thanx


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

aidb said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Do you read these? :roll:


----------

